# TWRP 2.3.0.0



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

* Accidentally discovered this on Team Win's website.*

* What's new in 2.3.0.0:*

Rebased onto AOSP Jelly Bean source code
Rewrote backup, restore, wipe, and mount code in C++ classes for easier maintenance going forward
NOTE: backups from prior versions of TWRP are still compatible with 2.3
ADB sideload functionality from AOSP is included in 2.3, see this link for more info
Re-wrote fix permissions entirely in C++ and runs in a few seconds instead of a few minutes (thanks to bigbiff)
Improvements to zip finding in OpenRecoveryScript (should be a lot fewer GooManager automation issues)
Faster boot times
Added charging indicator while in recovery (only updates once every 60 seconds)

While this update may not bring a host of new must-have features, this update is a significant re-write of much of the core TWRP code. AOSP Jelly Bean recovery source moved to mostly C++ code and now all of the "TWRP" code is fully rewritten into C++ as well. Now that we've laid this groundwork, we're in a much better position to pull in future AOSP recovery updates as well as implementing more great new features.

Since TWRP 2.3 is based on AOSP jelly bean sources, TWRP now uses recovery API 3 instead of 2. Some zips may no longer work if the developer is using an out-of-date update-binary. This API change should not be a problem on newer devices, but older devices will probably encounter several zips that need to be updated. If needed, you can try using this update-binary that was compiled with current sources. It goes in your zip file in the META-INF/com/google/android folder.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Some devices are having trouble (status 7) when flashing a rom. You'll want to make sure you create a backup before flashing your first rom since this error results in a unbootable rom. I had this issue today with my Nexus.

To flash a different recovery (or older version), you can use Root Toolbox (Manage Rom... Flash Recovery (under "manage" tab).

I don't know if this is an issue with the TP tho.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Some devices are having trouble (status 7) when flashing a rom. You'll want to make sure you create a backup before flashing your first rom since this error results in a unbootable rom. I had this issue today with my Nexus.
> 
> To flash a different recovery (or older version), you can use Root Toolbox (Manage Rom... Flash Recovery (under "manage" tab).
> 
> I don't know if this is an issue with the TP tho.


Thanks for the warning, back up before trying check!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

The issue I'm referring to is only with 2.3.0. I haven't seen 2.3.0 released for us yet tho.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> The issue I'm referring to is only with 2.3.0. I haven't seen 2.3.0 released for us yet tho.


http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/75


----------



## STBXXL (Mar 30, 2012)

Version 2.3.1.0 was released for the TouchPad.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is what they fixed: http://teamw.in/project/twrp2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone tried 2.3.1.0 yet?


----------



## stwum (May 11, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Anyone tried 2.3.1.0 yet?


Yes, I've updated to 2.3.1.0 using GooManager without any problems.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

stwum said:


> Yes, I've updated to 2.3.1.0 using GooManager without any problems.


 Beware, people are reporting issues. They are reporting that TWRP incorrectly formatted their memory and they had to Web OS doctor to recover.


----------



## ItsDon (Feb 2, 2012)

2.3.10 running perfectly on mine. Flashed over 2.2.0 using goo manager. Easy.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

So do I just flash this link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ItsDon said:


> 2.3.10 running perfectly on mine. Flashed over 2.2.0 using goo manager. Easy.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


What do you mean by running perfectly? Have you tried to restore a backup with it?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> So do I just flash this link?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Flash what link?


----------



## trekrev (Feb 22, 2012)

ItsDon said:


> What do you mean by running perfectly? Have you tried to restore a backup with it?


Well the installation of the 'new' TWIRP recovery image for 2.3.1 installed flawlessly from the script menu then the 'roof caved in'. I went to do a simple clearing of the "partition cache and Dalvik cache" which I do on a fairly regular basis. It is so easy with TWIRP you get sort complacent. I touched the clear "cache" button but failed to notice it was intiating a [ut OH] "System Wipe". Of course when I rebooted I saw the Palm Triangle of Death. Moboot Gone, Webos Gone, Android Gone....

Thank you *Nevertell* for your thorough instructions on recoverying your system from catrosphic failure(mostly my fault). It was a little more dicy for me since I just recently got a new computer but I still had my old one. This was my first "reinstall" of webos and android but with patience and time and observation everything returned to as it was. Backup,backup,backup.... I had everything backed-up so all is good today. The only thing I did differently was to wait to install TWIRP or CWM recovery images and that worked well. I installed the 'new' 2.3.1 TWIRP image via Goomanager after recovering my dual boot system and tried the wiping of cach and dalvik cache again. This time all went well. It was a good learning experience and I do believe that TWIRP has some 'touch sensitive issues'. I have avoided catastrophy in the past but this time I got bit.

I love this forum and the people here thanks to all for your hard work .... Hope this story helps someone







!


----------



## trekrev (Feb 22, 2012)

Update on the Nightly update. Went to Goomanager and did the download. As opposed to last weeks this one really was a new nightly. Did the usual touch to install and the 3 checkboxes popped up to clear caches, make a backup, factory reset. I pressed the backup checkbox and was given the option to put a name in the text field and I did then hit flash and was immediately REBOOTED into TWRP(which is not the normal process in previous versions) so I went through and manually made a backup and rebooted into system. Did the Goomanager thing again except checking the backup box, the script acted as it has in the past. This new version of TWRP 2.3.1 seems to have a'few' bugs that need tweeking







//js Hope this helps someone.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Beware, people are reporting issues. They are reporting that TWRP incorrectly formatted their memory and they had to Web OS doctor to recover.


Nevertells,

I have spent all day and 5 re-installs of webos for TWRP failure. It seems that after you restore anything, all files in root/boot and others are empty. Even enable mount and all in twrp before I reboot.

I end up with the triangle with ! meaning WEBosDoctor


----------



## gotluck (Apr 10, 2012)

Gah just installed 2.3.1 using goo manager
I guess i wont be flashing anything until a fix is issued


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

gotluck said:


> Gah just installed 2.3.1 using goo manager
> I guess i wont be flashing anything until a fix is issued


I have no idea why my restoring are failing, flash is ok..


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> I have no idea why my restoring are failing, flash is ok..


Interesting, I was helping a friend yesterday as he was having failed nightly installs using version 2.1.1. Using GooManager open recovery got the newest version, 3.2.1 installed and made a backup of his current install. To prove something to him, I restored the backup I had just made and it installed fine. The plan is to uninstall CM, reinstall with ACME3 and then restore his backup. I'll let you know how it goes once we get that far.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Interesting, I was helping a friend yesterday as he was having failed nightly installs using version 2.1.1. Using GooManager open recovery got the newest version, 3.2.1 installed and made a backup of his current install. To prove something to him, I restored the backup I had just made and it installed fine. The plan is to uninstall CM, reinstall with ACME3 and then restore his backup. I'll let you know how it goes once we get that far.


As far as it goes, (11 times WebOSDoctor) what I found is that the backup of my cm10 could of been toast.
This last time, I went to an earlier backup of cm9 (1028).
I had installed 2.1 twrp and restored from that. This brought back TWRP 2.2.2.0 or .1 and a working system.
CM10 preview was installed with 2.3.1.0 while the earlier cm9 was with the earlier TWRP.
Even using TWRP 2.2.2.0 to recover cm10 it deleted the /boot files. I did mount the directory and 0 files in folder.
When I got it all back to TWRP 2.1 and installed 11/11 cm9, I went ahead and rebooted to TWRP. Using TWRP 2.1 I restored like I said and earlier version 1028 cm.
After it was done and I mounted /boot, I saw files in the folder. I rebooted the system to check and all was good.
I then re downloaded latest cm and flashed via TWRP. In TWRP it said 2.2.2.0 thus the restore brought back my TWRP to previous
Now I have 11/11 with cam preview 11? that can now be flashed to current nightlies.

I will not try to update to 2.3.1.0 yet.. I will wait for the next cm10 (maybe) and flash it. But right now, I'm back to normal..

OK I had to have a bad rom/file of backup.. on 2.3.1.0 and have backed up and restore cm9 and cm10. /boot is in tact..


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> As far as it goes, (11 times WebOSDoctor) what I found is that the backup of my cm10 could of been toast.
> This last time, I went to an earlier backup of cm9 (1028).
> I had installed 2.1 twrp and restored from that. This brought back TWRP 2.2.2.0 or .1 and a working system.
> CM10 preview was installed with 2.3.1.0 while the earlier cm9 was with the earlier TWRP.
> ...


So twrp 3.2.1.0 gets the oldpapa49 seal of approval?


----------

